# YOUR favorite picture



## candycar (Oct 9, 2011)

Nakitas post prompted me to ask:

Show your favorite pic!




You know the one that may not be the best composed, but always makes you feel good.

This is mine. DH took it in Nov 2009 while I was walking the girls in the neighbors field. That's their home in the background.

I always thought it looked so sureal, like an English countryside, not Kentucky! Not our best side(s), but I love it and it makes me feel peaceful.






Now show yours!


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2011)

Lately, this is the horse picture I am looking at and smiling over the most, Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You, a/k/a Squirt:






But below is one of the "sweeter" ones that is close to my heart, the first mare I raised from a foal and then bred discovering her first foal:


----------



## Tami (Oct 9, 2011)

I just love this photo taken of my boy Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up (co owned with Olde Stage Miniatures).


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 9, 2011)

I have soooooo many photos that I absolutely LOVE, but that being said, this one has got to be one of my all time favorites and is very special to me. It's of my very first miniature horse, Pegasus Valley Star, and my AQHA gelding Zip.. These two were best buds, definitely didn't let their size difference get in the way of their special bond (Zip does not get along with any other mini!).. Unfortunately I lost Star to colic in 2007, will be 4 years on October 18th



and this was one of the last photos I took of her, so it holds a special place in my heart..


----------



## Miss Gracie (Oct 9, 2011)

My 6-year old miniature mare Miss Gracie






This is my 23-year old Paso Fino gelding Cadencioso






My 16-year old Buckskin gelding Heza Golden Topsail


----------



## Miss Gracie (Oct 9, 2011)

GREAT pictures...can't wait to see more!


----------



## Getitia (Oct 9, 2011)

So hard to pick a favorite over the years - so how about a favorite winter and favorite spring photo.

The spring photo is of Classical Obsession when she was just two days old being led out to the pasture for the first time from the foaling barn - she decided to both smell and try to "taste" the roses. PtHA uses this photo often in its advertising. Obsession is the dam of Calico Karma who did so well at the Nationals this year.

And the winter photo is of Todd - coming back in to the barn in the late evening after enjoying his time out in the paddock.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 9, 2011)

Tami said:


> I just love this photo taken of my boy Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up (co owned with Olde Stage Miniatures).


WOW...All I can say is WOW !!!



:drool


----------



## Tremor (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I have a couple.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Oct 9, 2011)

The first 2 are from this year, Bare is my favorite horse and this colt is by Erica's Taker. They are pretty good friends, always playing together











and one I resized from his win picture--love him






The next is my two 25 year old mares the dark bay is Bacon a Redboy daughter who passed away this year and the other is Geisha a Rowdy daughter who is still here


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 9, 2011)

Great topic! I love all of your pictures so far! I really cant say I have one favorite but here are a couple of my favorite (non posing) pics.

Diamond and Babe---Best Friends, this picture just makes me happy and relaxed, these girls have been buddies since I purchased Diamond as a long weanling.






Diamond and Magic---She was the best babysitter for the foals even as a yearling! Yes, her ear is in his mouth



and she is also now carrying his first foal!!!











And my gorgeous Monte, I love this pic because I think it really makes him look like a full size horse










Well those are just a few, if I keep going I may not stop LOL!!!


----------



## Tami (Oct 9, 2011)

Great photos everyone.


----------



## minih (Oct 9, 2011)

This is my most recent favorite picture, can't pull them all out lol This was just last month and we were trying to get some pictures of the foals this year and Honey just kept getting in the way and posing. She has to be center of attention.


----------



## cassie (Oct 10, 2011)

this is my fave pic of my NEW little man, born just last night!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 10, 2011)

I have several that are favorite pictures that I cherish..

This is a photo of a Bar G bred gelding I owned and showed last year. Always thought it captured him just right.






One of my favorite broodmares who just takes the greatest photos..






This is my good friend Joel with Grahams Noble Prince and me with Grahams Black Diamond (yearling)...I love this picture..






Joel with Grahams Noble Prince, me with Grahams Santana..






This is also one of my favorite pictures of one of my Classic mares (favorite ponies.) and I winning Grand Champion.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 10, 2011)

Couldnt resist sharing this one... one of those "special moments"


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 10, 2011)

Not the best picture - but it means a lot to me this week. This is my daughter, Olivia, in her first show ever last year with her gelding, Jinx. She was giving him a "good job" kiss on the nose while waiting for results. We lost Jinx on Saturday and he will be missed.






Can't leave out the other daughter and her boy! This is my youngest daughter, Maddy, at her first show with her gelding, Toy. I just love the smile on her face! This picture means so much to me, too. When she was born 9 years ago, we almost lost her and the doctors were not even sure she would survive due to a very severe heart defect. To see her enjoying life and not just surviving, but thriving, is such a blessing!






Barbara


----------



## barnbum (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


>


This is one of my all time favorite photos.


----------



## Reble (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree so hard to pick one, but here is one of my favorites.


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm loving each and every one of this pictures!


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 10, 2011)

Heres mine!

Sorry but I have 4 favorites!


----------



## NickelsChram (Oct 10, 2011)

this is one of my favorite pictures of my horse bo. this was his first time being turned out at his new farm, and he loved having so much space to run around.


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your special moments with us, hope to see more.


----------



## Becky (Oct 10, 2011)

One of my 'new' favorites, Redrock Magic Maker, 7 yr old stallion photographed this summer.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I doubt anyone will be surprised by my choice (especially FB friends):

Max at 4 days of age:


----------



## wrs (Oct 10, 2011)

Great pictures everyone!

My favorite picture would have to be...






This picture always makes me smile. I love how proud my husband looks of his little Princess.


----------



## Kendra (Oct 10, 2011)

My favorite right now, taken yesterday:






This is my 21 year old gelding, NFC Illusions Image. I don't know why he's suddenly sound after six years and I don't know how long it will last, but being able to drive him again is such a gift. <3


----------



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

I love all your pics!!!

As I dont' seem to be able to choose a favorite but these make me smile.





Fallen Ash Scouts Arabian Night as a weanling playing with our maremmas - Italian livestock guardian dogs.

Sister Kristina


----------



## OutlawStyle (Oct 10, 2011)

I take a lot of pictures, so I can't just choose one.





Here are a few of my favorites.

My Flabys Supreme son saying hi to my 2 babies.






him again.






My buckskin stallion, Outlaw






not a mini, but my Arabian gelding. "Sully"






My first mini foal, Dymanite





& BamBam& Buckaboo..


----------



## frosthillfarm (Oct 10, 2011)

I have so many favorites - but here is one from the 2011 World Show. Brookhavens Dynaglass Slippers (Pippi) was Reserve World Champion in AOTE Junior Mares Level One and Reserve World Champion AOTE Futurity Yearling Mares. Thank you, Sandy Revard, for the photo!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Oct 11, 2011)

CharlesFamily said:


> Not the best picture - but it means a lot to me this week. This is my daughetr, Olivia, in her first show ever last year with her gelding, Jinx. She was giving him a "good job" kiss on the nose while waiting for results. We lost Jinx on Saturday and he will be missed.
> 
> Barbara






NO That is terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I am so sorry for you and your daughter. He was a beautiful horse!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 12, 2011)

Love everyone's pictures!!!!





I know the post was supposed to be your FAVORITE but how on earth could I pick one!?
​
A few of Sox <3












Knight


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 12, 2011)

Barbara, I too was so very sorry to read about the loss of Jinx - my sympathies and thoughts are with you and your daughter.

There are so many fantastic pictures here - I decided to add one to make you all smile.

This is my g/son and the weanling filly he decided to adopt as his own (she was as devoted to him as he was to her!)


----------



## Beth G (Oct 12, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Barbara, I too was so very sorry to read about the loss of Jinx - my sympathies and thoughts are with you and your daughter.
> 
> There are so many fantastic pictures here - I decided to add one to make you all smile.
> 
> This is my g/son and the weanling filly he decided to adopt as his own (she was as devoted to him as he was to her!)


Aww... that's precious!!


----------



## rockin r (Oct 12, 2011)

These are mine. I dont really have any recent ones as I am not with them much anymore..Beautiful pics everyone!

Dillion...




Cubby and his new horse, Miss Jazzy a CMHR Adopted horse




Ziggi


----------



## SHANA (Oct 13, 2011)

I couldn't choose just one so here are a few photos I like of my minis:






A miniature stallion I use to own, Sunraes Last Chance For Spots checking out the cows for the first time. Sadly he passed away this year, rest in peace Spot.






My gelding, Cool Running Sanka SPH with the National Show Pony colt, When Two Hearts Collide SPH.






Two of my mini mares, Sky and Jypsy






My gelding, Sanka and my mare, Dandy being hitched tandem for the first time. They placed 3rd in the class.






Three of my minis, Devil, Dandy and Dancer who placed 1st, 4th and 3rd out of 10 minis. My cousin is in the red with her mini mare, Tiny who placed 2nd.






and this is our mini mare and Claudia who has never driven before in the youth horse driving class where she was against morgans, arabians, etc. She placed 2nd and was very happy.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful photos (and horses) everyone!

Here are a few of my favorite pictures of my horses


----------



## happy appy (Oct 15, 2011)

This is my favorite from last winter.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is one of my favorite funny pictures I took today.


----------

